# Rino's Talents



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Rino has gotten into the drifting craze. This beats anything being done in those damned rice rockets.:thumbsup:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess the plow never showed up.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, who forgot to set the brakes?


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I could spend hours on youtube looking at funny/crazy heavy equipment videos


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a bulldozer fanatic myself. I like them all, but the Cat D11R is what really does it for me. The Komatsu D575 is technically the largest, but I like the Cat better. I grew up with an IH TD9 like this one, the blade on ours was more substantial though.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Ayerzee said:


> I could spend hours on youtube looking at funny/crazy heavy equipment videos


Sadly, I can and do ... :blink::laughing:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

A. Spruce said:


> Rino has gotten into the drifting craze. This beats anything being done in those damned rice rockets.:thumbsup:


Boring. :yawn: Let's see him do it down a real hill. :biggrin:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

A. Spruce said:


> Ok, who forgot to set the brakes?


That's why I like to rig my own picks.  Walking to the tool truck to get a shackle would have paid off. :thumbsup: Seriously though the same could have happened with a chain. Use a cable or strap and a shackle next time.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A. Spruce said:


> Ok, who forgot to set the brakes?


I was supposed to throw a block down behind the tracks, silly me, I forgot while I was doing the video....

But for the record, Rino would never go sledding with an ex......he knows what it costs to repair those things.:tank:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

tgeb said:


> I was supposed to throw a block down behind the tracks, silly me, I forgot while I was doing the video....


*DOH!!*



tgeb said:


> But for the record, Rino would never go sledding with an ex......he knows what it costs to repair those things.:tank:


That was one of several ex vids I viewed today. It amazes me where you guys take those damn things, then wonder why they got stuck or whatever other unGodly act happened to them. :blink::laughing: One of my favorites has to be the ex sitting on a barge and the operator is swinging the boom around, skimming the water to propel it.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

S.R.E. said:


> That's why I like to rig my own picks.  Walking to the tool truck to get a shackle would have paid off. :thumbsup: Seriously though the same could have happened with a chain. Use a cable or strap and a shackle next time.


It looked like they just lasso'd the hitch with a strap and didn't bother to try to attach the strap solidly. What amazed me was that it made it all the way down the hill. The dust trail was still heading for the horizon when the camera swung back to the workers on the hill. 

If you didn't watch the video to the end, the foreman showed up and they had their tailgate safety meeting ..:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Spruce said:


> One of my favorites has to be the ex sitting on a barge and the operator is swinging the boom around, skimming the water to propel it.


I've seen that one also, pretty amazing... paddling a barge! :blink:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Tgeb, how many times do I have to tell you DON'T PARK THE DOZERS UNDER THE 289!!


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I was afraid to click on this thread for fear of inappropriate material!!:laughing: I guess Rino's talents are more diverse than I imagined!!:clap:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> But for the record, Rino would never go sledding with an ex......he knows what it costs to repair those things.:tank:


Sorry Tom, but you are wrong. Funny that this vid was posted. I did the same exact thing yesterday. Tried climbing a hill to level off busted concrete from a house demo. Slid sideways down the hill. Got the tracks turned straight and put the bucket down, but she kept going. I was headed right for a big tree that was on the other side of a hand laid stone retaining wall. I stuck the bucket out and hit the tree with the bucket and stopped her. So, I took the long, flat way around to my pile. Doesn't pay to be in a hurry.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

cexcavation said:


> I was afraid to click on this thread for fear of inappropriate material!!:laughing: I guess Rino's talents are more diverse than I imagined!!:clap:


You have no idea :w00t:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I went sliding sideways about 100' down a rather steep hillside on a tractor. I don't know about you guys, but that's not something that I'd call fun!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's another http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/watch?v=OiFFk98uWPI


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

katoman said:


> Here's another http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/watch?v=OiFFk98uWPI


There ain't no cure for stupid.:blink:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

I wanna be like Rino when I grow up!


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet that D8 used to be a nice unit to operate.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Rino, what the heck? That's not where I told you to move that pile!:w00t:


----------

